# This is NOT Spinal Tap, This is Lumbar Puncture.



## Stormcat (Jul 30, 2019)

So I'm coming up on a scene where my protagonist has some cerebrospinal fluid extracted from her back for testing. I'm no med student, but I do know the only way to get it is through a lumbar puncture, AKA spinal tap. That is the sum total of my knowledge of the procedure, so I have several questions:

-How much does it hurt before/during/after?
-Does it take a while to recuperate, or not long at all?
-Does the temporary absence of fluid produce any weird sensations in the back?
-Can the patient lie back down soon after or is it dangerous to do so?
-My protagonist has several healing wounds on her back (mostly bruises from an earlier incident) Would these superficial wounds cause any complications?
-How much fluid is taken anyway?


----------



## seigfried007 (Jul 30, 2019)

I've had three epidurals, which is similar but fluid isn't extracted. It hurts like hell. I can actually still feel pain where they put the needles in--and my youngest child is almost 11. It doesn't work like that for everyone--relatively rare side effect, from what I understand. I don't believe there are any special recuperation times or issues with lying down. 

You can try looking up the procedure on Google. Look for WebMD, Mayo clinic, other sites like those. They should have multiple headings, which should include the procedure, what it's used for, how it's done, side effects and recuperation instructions.


----------



## Stormcat (Jul 30, 2019)

seigfried007 said:


> You can try looking up the procedure on Google. Look for WebMD, Mayo clinic, other sites like those. They should have multiple headings, which should include the procedure, what it's used for, how it's done, side effects and recuperation instructions.



Well, I've already got those first three bits covered. They even describe that part pretty well on wikipedia, even if the pictures are hard to look at. (I'm scared of needles and the ones used for lumbar puncture are at least twice as long as the ones for shots!) They also describe a side effect which sounds kinda like a bad hangover.

All that's missing now is the recovery information.


----------



## seigfried007 (Jul 30, 2019)

Stormcat said:


> Well, I've already got those first three bits covered. They even describe that part pretty well on wikipedia, even if the pictures are hard to look at. (I'm scared of needles and the ones used for lumbar puncture are at least twice as long as the ones for shots!) They also describe a side effect which sounds kinda like a bad hangover.
> 
> All that's missing now is the recovery information.



Just keep looking through different medical sites like those. You can also look at reviews on and websites of doctors who perform said procedures. Many times, the doctor websites will have "after care" instructions, how to manage side effects/symptoms. 

I hate needles too, so you're not alone. Earlier today, I was looking up parenteral nutrition (IV nutrition) and.. whew... just the thought of a _huge_ gauge needle stuck in my superior vena cava.... my gosh... feel queasy just thinking about that. Glad that I won't have to give one to the character though--they'll probably try to get him eating what foods he can handle and give him more nutrition through a regular peripheral vein.


----------



## Amnesiac (Jul 31, 2019)

Not much in the way of recovery. CSF can be extracted, but in most cases, particularly the epidural, the needle is actually a catheter through which medications are delivered. (Also known as a saddle block, and primarily done to decrease a delivering mother's pain during labor, or for people with chronic back pain).

There really is no "recovery," per se. When everything's finished, the needle is carefully removed, and the puncture wound dressed with a little neosporin and a 2x2 gauze and tape. The patient is advised to report any severe headache, and this may be caused by oozing/drainage of more cerebrospinal fluid into the dressing, although this is a statistically rare occurrence.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Stormcat (Jul 31, 2019)

Amnesiac said:


> Not much in the way of recovery. CSF can be extracted, but in most cases, particularly the epidural, the needle is actually a catheter through which medications are delivered. (Also known as a saddle block, and primarily done to decrease a delivering mother's pain during labor, or for people with chronic back pain).
> 
> There really is no "recovery," per se. When everything's finished, the needle is carefully removed, and the puncture wound dressed with a little neosporin and a 2x2 gauze and tape. The patient is advised to report any severe headache, and this may be caused by oozing/drainage of more cerebrospinal fluid into the dressing, although this is a statistically rare occurrence.
> 
> Hope this helps.




It does, thanks a lot!


----------



## Phil Istine (Aug 4, 2019)

I had a lumbar puncture in my twenties due to meningitis.  I was quite ill and it was a long time ago so will tell it to the best of memory.  I can't answer all your questions.

I was given a local anaesthetic immediately prior to the procedure.
To receive the lumbar puncture I had to lie on my side and bend my back forward in order to tighten the area from where they wanted to take the fluid (I don't think I had to do this for the anaesthetic but am uncertain).
I felt no pain per se, probably due to local anaesthesia, but could feel when they were trying to extract the fluid.  It was more a sensation slight pulling along part of my spine.
I can't recall the lying position immediately after but they didn't want me getting out of bed for a day or two.  However, I believe this was due to the meningitis rather than the lumbar puncture.
I've no idea how much fluid they took.
Although it's rare, I understand it's possible to be left unable to walk after this procedure as I know someone who is permanently wheelchair bound.


----------

